# nie ma ciastek, nie ma skórek



## tkekte

Tekst z pewną witryny:



> Znudzony wyglądem strony?
> Zmień sobie skórkę i pamiętaj:
> Nie ma ciastek, nie ma skórek!


Pierwszy dwie linii mogę przetłumaczyć mniej więcej jako:
Bored of how the page looks?
Change the skin and remember:

A z trzeciej mam problem.  "No cookies, no skins"? W tym nie ma bardzo sensu, więc wydaje mi się że to jest jakieś przysłowie. Co ono oznacza?

Pozdrawiam od wszystkich moich serc.


----------



## Thomas1

Skórka oznacza tu wygląd jakiegoś programu (chodzi tu o graficzny interfejs), to samo znaczenie ma również angielskie _skin_.

Co do ciastek to nie weim, prawdopodobnie jest to gra słów -- ale musiałbym mieć więcej kontekstu, żeby sprecyzować.

Tom


----------



## dn88

Yes, more context would be helpful. Could you please give us the link to this site?


----------



## .Jordi.

Myślę, że chodzi tutaj po prostu o to, że w celu zmiany skórki strony, trzeba mieć w przeglądarce włączoną obsługę cookies .


----------



## tkekte

Thomas1 said:


> Skórka oznacza tu wygląd jakiegoś programu (chodzi tu o graficzny interfejs)


No toż jasne, tak to i przetłumaczyłem. "skin". 
Link tutaj: http://sirdel.webd.pl/index.php.


----------



## dn88

.Jordi. said:


> Myślę, że chodzi tutaj po prostu o to, że w celu zmiany skórki strony, trzeba mieć w przeglądarce włączoną obsługę cookies .



Yes, I think that's highly likely. However, "cookies" are most often referred to as "ciasteczka".


----------



## tkekte

.Jordi. said:


> Myślę, że chodzi tutaj po prostu o to, że w celu zmiany skórki strony, trzeba mieć w przeglądarce włączoną obsługę cookies .


Haha... true. Nazwali cookies ciastkami dla żartu.


----------



## tkekte

dn88 said:


> Yes, I think that's highly likely. However, "cookies" are most often referred to as "ciasteczka".


The edible ones, or the browser ones? :-D


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> The edible ones, or the browser ones? :-D



Either in general... But those browser ones are usually called "ciasteczka", not "ciastka".


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> The edible ones, or the browser ones? :-D


Both. 

Ok, więc trzecie zdanie oznacza poprostu:
No cookies, no skins!


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Myślełem że to _musi_ być żart, ale nie jest.
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciasteczka_(internet) 
Ciasteczkaaaaaa. ^_^ To mocno.


----------



## dn88

Hehe, we already have a Polish name for it.


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> Myślełem że to _musi_ być żart, ale nie jest.
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciasteczka_(internet)
> Ciasteczkaaaaaa. ^_^ To mocno.


Hm, wydaje mi się, że akurat w tym konkretnym przypadku, który podałeś w pierwszym poście, autor posługuje się również grą słów.


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Po rosysjku czasem nazywają cookies (internetowe) pieczeniem [co oznacza "cookie" (jadalne)], ale tylko dla żartu..


----------



## Thomas1

Powinienem jeszcze dodać, że spotkałem się z użyciem _ciasteczek_ w kontekście informatycznym tylko w piśmie--głównie internet; jako, że z żargonem komputerowym mam niewiele do czynienia nie potrafię powiedzieć jak to słowo funkcjonuje w tym środowisku. 


Tom


----------



## dn88

It's a very common name I think:

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciasteczka_(internet)
http://webmade.org/porady/ciasteczka-cookies-php.php
http://www.klaban.torun.pl/help/phppl/features.cookies.html
http://bezpieczenstwo.onet.pl/17177,item,0,Ciasteczka_Cookie,slowniczek.html

And I have to say that I've come across it quite often.


----------

